# Need 1TB Portable Hard Drive (No Power Ext. Source) below 5k



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

I want best 1tb portable hard drive.
USB 3.0, no external power source,

budget is 5k and want portable hdd now in 1-2 day...

i found 3 which are good, but please suggest me other and the best

Amazon.in: Buy WD Elements 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews &amp; Rating

Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1TB Portable External Hard Drive with 200GB of Cloud Storage &amp; Mobile Device Backup (Black) - Buy Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1TB Portable External Hard Drive with 200GB of Cloud Storage &amp; Mobile Device Backup (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

- - - Updated - - -

please suggest me fast, i have to travel with this in 3 days..


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 16, 2016)

Go for the WD one IMO. I have the WD Elements USB 3.0. Quite portable due to its small size.Also WD After Sales better than Segate's ASS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2016)

Get the WD Ultra one as difference between it & elements is very less plus Ultra has 3 yr warranty compared to 2 years on Elements.
Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra WDBGPU0010BBK 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## Lincon_WD (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi amit.tiger12, 

  +1 to whitestar_999, the WD MY Passport Ultra also comes with the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answer

Hope it helps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey i found out 1tb and 2tb price difference is less, 
4000 for 1tb and 6000 for 2 tb
So, where i should invest? In 2tb.. Or in 1 tb?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Go for the WD one IMO. I have the WD Elements USB 3.0. Quite portable due to its small size.Also WD After Sales better than Segate's ASS.


Yep, i also thinking of that after sales.
Do we really need it?
I never had any issue with wd internal hdd, and never experienced after sale service. So Do I really need it?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get the WD Ultra one as difference between it & elements is very less plus Ultra has 3 yr warranty compared to 2 years on Elements.
> Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra WDBGPU0010BBK 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews &amp; Rating


Warranty do we really need it? Because most of the times nothing happens to it? Whatever happens, it happens after warranty after 5-8 years..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 16, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Yep, i also thinking of that after sales.
> Do we really need it?
> I never had any issue with wd internal hdd, and never experienced after sale service. So Do I really need it?



A hard drive can go bad anytime and sometimes you may step on it :silly_NF: and damage it like I did with my Transcend external HDD  At that time Accel Frontline were handling the ASS, there I saw a guy was whose replacement  Seagate Drive failed for the 3rd time.He lost data all 3 times.In such cases,even if your HDD fails you will atleast get a replacement Drive.Why spend money again to buy a drive?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> A hard drive can go bad anytime and sometimes you may step on it :silly_NF: and damage it like I did with my Transcend external HDD  At that time Accel Frontline were handling the ASS, there I saw a guy was whose replacement  Seagate Drive failed for the 3rd time.He lost data all 3 times.In such cases,even if your HDD fails you will atleast get a replacement Drive.Why spend money again to buy a drive?


Ok. And what about 1tb and 2tb?
 for my budget, 5k budget, 1tb (4k) saves 1k,
2tb (6k) adds 1k.. Which one will be good? Means which keeps data safe for longer time 1tb or 2tb,
Some friends are saying to go for 1tb*2.
Its confusing.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Feb 16, 2016)

Its your personal choice but plz use your external harddrive with care i mean do not plugin into stranger's PC or laptop and you may lose all data.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2016)

It depends on your needs.If data is really very important then buy 2 hdd,one for storage & 2nd for keeping a copy of only important data in 1st hdd.Data safety is independent of drive size.If you are buying hdd mainly for movies/videos storage then get 2tb as once you seen the videos/clips they are not as much important & they can be downloaded again.If there is some data which is hard to download again then you can get 1tb portable hdd now & with the remaining money save some more to get another hdd later.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay thanks all for suggestions,
Finally ordered WD my passport ultra ₹4k, one day delivery.
3yr warranty.
How do i claim that?
Means do i need to register for it?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincon_WD (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi amit.tiger12,

Congratulations for the new drive, yes it’s important to register the WD My Passport Ultra  with us in order to claim the warranty. 

You can register it on our website through the link given below. 


Support Answer


Hope it helps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi amit.tiger12,
> 
> Congratulations for the new drive, yes it’s important to register the WD My Passport Ultra  with us in order to claim the warranty.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Is it for india also?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincon_WD (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi amit.tiger12,


This is applicable in India also, as you can see that when you open this link, you have the 5th option to choose a country.

There you can choose the country as India.

Hope it helps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi amit.tiger12,
> 
> 
> This is applicable in India also, as you can see that when you open this link, you have the 5th option to choose a country.
> ...



Thank you. I got WD from amazon now, and registered WD quickly.
I got email from wd about products warranty date January 27, 2019.
Thanks. Anything else I have to do?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Thank you. I got WD from amazon now, and registered WD quickly.
> I got email from wd about products warranty date January 27, 2019.
> Thanks. Anything else I have to do?



Review with Photos


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Review with Photos


I don't think it's necessary.
But still if you want I will give review after 2-3 days use.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I don't think it's necessary.
> But still if you want I will give review after 2-3 days use.




ok...take 1 week also...if any discrepancy review here.


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 22, 2016)

If its a good reliable model then maybe just get the 2Tb, you get better value and you can store more. Personally I've been burned too many times in the past with hard drives failing and losing all my stuff. Photos and music are the most frustrating. It takes time to remember all your favourite songs and build-up playlists. You can't just re-download a picture when you had the only copy so once its gone, you'll never get it back. For this reason, I have two external hard drives and I regularly create a back-up to the spare one as a fail safe. Of course there's other options available with cloud storage now so you could just use that to back-up your most important stuff. Once I've reached capacity, then that's probably what i'll do and i'll just wipe the spare one for additional storage. Just have to take the hit if one of them then fails. Will make sure anything of worth is backed-up elsewhere. I have a partition on my laptops internal hard drive too where I have an extra back-up of documents and important stuff so I cover as many bases as possible.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 9, 2016)

Although you have bought one, my suggestion would have been to buy 1tb HDD at a time and save the money as the rates of HDD depends on dollar and the prices of computer products decreases as the technology advances further.  So after 2-3 years of time, you may get the next HDD at cheaper price


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok. And what about 1tb and 2tb?
> for my budget, 5k budget, 1tb (4k) saves 1k,
> 2tb (6k) adds 1k.. Which one will be good? Means which keeps data safe for longer time 1tb or 2tb,
> Some friends are saying to go for 1tb*2.
> ...



2x 1TB is the best option if you have very important data and want two backup copies. For normal backup purpose go with 2TB single drive


----------



## lordvader (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking for FAST portable Hard Drive of 1T or 2T
with 7200rpm or Faster 

please


----------



## Lincon_WD (Apr 4, 2016)

lordvader said:


> Looking for FAST portable Hard Drive of 1T or 2T
> with 7200rpm or Faster
> 
> please


  [MENTION=147740]lordvader[/MENTION], 

I'd say buying a hard drive depends on your budget and requirements. 
When we talk about backups, the most important features in an external hard drive are, in order: reliability, speed, capacity, warranty, customer support, and built quality.

Just a suggestion, you may go for WD My Passport series of hard drives.  

The WD My Passport Ultra have 3-year warranty with solid customer service to back it up.

It comes with the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.

For more details you may visit the link below:

Support Answer

You may continue to post here if you have any other questions.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 28, 2016)

I need help with this device... Please help..
WD my passport ultra..
As events occurred..
1. Connected to laptop, opened my passport ultra drive, double clicked on folder. It was taking long time so closed explorer and again opened my computer now all drivers taking time to show up. And some "clicking" sound came up from wd passport. it was vibrating also. So removed WD passport from windows tray and removed USB.
Now every drive on laptop showed quickly.
2. Again connected USB to laptop, opened my computer for accessing files, no drive showed up and no blinking LED on wd passport (blinking LED on passport shows every time when copying pasting accessing files), but drive was connected to laptop as per USB system tray icon. And again that clicking sound came, every 10-12 seconds. Tried to remove from system tray but this time no luck.
Removed USB.
3. Again i tried, pressed back side of wd passport as it was vibrating and connected USB to laptop. It worked folder showed up. Buy accessing took time and clicking sound came. I tried removing USB from system tray, but couldn't remove it, so removed directly USB cable.
4. Later every time i connected with without pressing wd passport but nothing shows up in windows explorer.

Clicking sound every 10-12 seconds, vibrating wd passport, drive not shows up in windows explorer. Need help..

What happened to drive??
I have precious data on drive, office works of dad and brother and some family photos.
Is my data safe???

Help here

*forum.digit.in/storage/198410-clic...ration-wd-my-passport-ultra-1tb-warranty.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

Clicking sound usually means hdd is dying.Hdd are delicate & that's why it is a good idea to always run software like crystaldiskinfo daily to check hdd health.Just download & run free portable zip version of crystaldiskinfo(no need to install) regularly from now on.

Try connecting hdd to back side usb port of a desktop & keep an extra hdd/space ready in case it shows up in explorer.Start copying data starting from most important one immediately.

P.S.*Thumb rule when using any hdd is that always assume it is going to fail anytime*


----------

